# US groups in Dubai



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking for areas where I can meet fellow Americans living in Dubai Thanks Tim


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you try the American Business Council?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

American business counsel otherwise just try to find people based on hobbies and forget about nationality. It becomes a lot easier that way  Not that many americans and trying to just be friends with americans for the sake of americans, will leave you meeting a very limited group that you honestly may have zilch in common with.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

:doh: 

We are around... not very many of us, but we are here.... better to mix in, but hard to do sometimes when you know that your country is better then everyone else's and jealousy creeps up from others. :tongue1:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> :doh:
> 
> We are around... not very many of us, but we are here.... better to mix in, but hard to do sometimes when you know that your country is better then everyone else's and jealousy creeps up from others. :tongue1:


That's our story and we are sticking to it!


----------



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

What ways of jealousy problems might I run into?


----------



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> :doh:
> 
> We are around... not very many of us, but we are here.... better to mix in, but hard to do sometimes when you know that your country is better then everyone else's and jealousy creeps up from others. :tongue1:


Thanks for the insight... is it safe there... and where would you recommend areas to live... places where i can find Americans to get to know and help us adjust to the area...


----------



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> American business counsel otherwise just try to find people based on hobbies and forget about nationality. It becomes a lot easier that way  Not that many americans and trying to just be friends with americans for the sake of americans, will leave you meeting a very limited group that you honestly may have zilch in common with.


Thank you... kindly...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim Murphy said:


> What ways of jealousy problems might I run into?


Although right now I'm in the US I've lived for 10 years in an assortment of countries and have a lot of friends from the UK, Oz and Germany, Thailand.

It's not really a jealousy thing, more like the way Brady is probably feeling about Manning right now (maybe it is jealousy). Maybe he feels he should be #1 but it just didn't happen.

So you get a few barbs like the fact the Australian slang for US citizens is "septic", I give back as good as I get and don't get too excited about things like that so get along fine.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's not jealousy, it's just a general annoyance that the expats from other countries feel because a lot of the Americans that move here constantly complain about how this place is nothing like America  So the standard response you will hear to gripes such as these is "If you don't like it, then leave."

Dubai is a safe city as long as you behave within the parameters of what is considered acceptable. If you want to get drunk and pass out on the streets, you will wake up in a jail cell with no free phone call and other privileges that I only know of from watching countless episodes of CSI - LV, NYC and MIA! 

Do be prepared for a major culture shock. Although you will find a lot of the American fast food chains here (they hit you at every corner), this city truly is nothing like America. So if you move here with the assumption that everything works the way it does back in the old country, you will be terribly disappointed and will be miserable. Come here with an open mind and accept that it is a completely different part of the world and you will get along just fine 

Lastly, there are more British, European, Indian, Pakistani, Sri Lankan and Filipino expats in Dubai than there are Americans. So when looking for a place to live, perhaps you need to look for where there is a larger concentration of Western expats as opposed to just American expats.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

@OP
1. Your not going to run into a lot of jealousy... I say that to push the buttons of certain people (mainly, Pamela). 
2. Dubai is safe and as long as you realize that you're in someone's country and have to abide by their rules, you will be fine. Can't take things too seriously and just be laid back about certain things. A lot will bother you as being an American and knowing how things work there it just seemed like common sense, but you will not find that here (i.e. no left turns or exits to quickly resolve a driving mistake).
3. Places to live will depend on what you're into, what kinds of people you want to mix in with, if you got a family, etc. I think you find the Marina very comfortable (do a search for some places/towers/etc. to stay away from). 

Good Luck.



pamela0810 said:


> It's not jealousy, it's just a general annoyance that the expats from other countries feel because a lot of the Americans that move here constantly complain about how this place is nothing like America  So the standard response you will hear to gripes such as these is "If you don't like it, then leave."
> 
> Dubai is a safe city as long as you behave within the parameters of what is considered acceptable. If you want to get drunk and pass out on the streets, you will wake up in a jail cell with no free phone call and other privileges that I only know of from watching countless episodes of CSI - LV, NYC and MIA!
> 
> ...


+1, although it does appear that Dubai was built with very little common sense.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Y'all would have to pardon Pamela these days ... Americans are on her $hitlist these days .... one has to wonder .. hmmm .... 



indoMLA said:


> @OP
> 1. Your not going to run into a lot of jealousy... I say that to push the buttons of certain people (mainly, Pamela).
> 2. Dubai is safe and as long as you realize that you're in someone's country and have to abide by their rules, you will be fine. Can't take things too seriously and just be laid back about certain things. A lot will bother you as being an American and knowing how things work there it just seemed like common sense, but you will not find that here (i.e. no left turns or exits to quickly resolve a driving mistake).
> 3. Places to live will depend on what you're into, what kinds of people you want to mix in with, if you got a family, etc. I think you find the Marina very comfortable (do a search for some places/towers/etc. to stay away from).
> ...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

You must be kidding me,one of the greatest things of living abroad is meeting people from other places.I have been abroad for the past 15 years and would not want to live in a community of just one group,if I wanted to do that I could have just stayed in the States.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Indo and Ari stop picking on me!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Although right now I'm in the US...


So you are not in UAE like your profile says you are...


----------



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> It's not jealousy, it's just a general annoyance that the expats from other countries feel because a lot of the Americans that move here constantly complain about how this place is nothing like America  So the standard response you will hear to gripes such as these is "If you don't like it, then leave."
> 
> Dubai is a safe city as long as you behave within the parameters of what is considered acceptable. If you want to get drunk and pass out on the streets, you will wake up in a jail cell with no free phone call and other privileges that I only know of from watching countless episodes of CSI - LV, NYC and MIA!
> 
> ...


Thank you... great advice...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny to hear people talk about how great it is to be able to move to a different country and meet all the other nationalities, but when I am speaking to people (especially ones interacted with from expat forum), they usually have no gcc, indian, sudanes, egyptian, pakistani, iranian, etc friends. I used to think it was quite racist. But... is hard for someone who is getting paid 12000 dirhams all in, to keep up with a western family getting 30k plus housing and transportation covered. Which means there is financial reasons for what appears to be racial divisions. Very few western people who actually move to the uae, seem to become close friends with people outside their 'own'... Can be done, but does take a bit of extra effort. 

I know some of you will say am wrong and that they have friends outside their passport/western group... just saying in general.


----------



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Funny to hear people talk about how great it is to be able to move to a different country and meet all the other nationalities, but when I am speaking to people (especially ones interacted with from expat forum), they usually have no gcc, indian, sudanes, egyptian, pakistani, iranian, etc friends. I used to think it was quite racist. But... is hard for someone who is getting paid 12000 dirhams all in, to keep up with a western family getting 30k plus housing and transportation covered. Which means there is financial reasons for what appears to be racial divisions. Very few western people who actually move to the uae, seem to become close friends with people outside their 'own'... Can be done, but does take a bit of extra effort.
> 
> I know some of you will say am wrong and that they have friends outside their passport/western group... just saying in general.


Good point... where do u really meet like minded people?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hobbies. 

Besides my one close indian friend I met through here    all my friends pretty much have come from the motorcycle world (and I dont even have one here) or the marine aquarium world. 

Suggest sticking with things you know, you enjoy and finding people who are active in those things.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hobbies.
> 
> Besides my one close indian friend I met through here    all my friends pretty much have come from the motorcycle world (and I dont even have one here) or the marine aquarium world.
> 
> Suggest sticking with things you know, you enjoy and finding people who are active in those things.


I have to add to Jynxy's very valid points that her one close Indian friend sounds amazingly like Norah Jones! 
Besides, the other friends that she's made on this forum don't matter ....probably because they do not call her 10 times a day the way her close Indian friend does


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like her Indian friend is a stalker and has no life.



pamela0810 said:


> I have to add to Jynxy's very valid points that her one close Indian friend sounds amazingly like Norah Jones!
> Besides, the other friends that she's made on this forum don't matter ....probably because they do not call her 10 times a day the way her close Indian friend does


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Sounds like her Indian friend is a stalker and has no life.


Sounds like someone needs a good a$$ whooping....but I'm afraid that he'll actually like it!  

PS: Only because Jynxy likes Ari's comment above....he is no longer invited to lunch . You can thank Jynxy for this Ari


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> That's our story and we are sticking to it!


That's an unblv bull may I add !!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, you're absolutely right ... I'd enjoy it immensely ...

Last time I checked, you were the one not invited to lunch ... you and your 6 ounce sirloin .... 

:roll::roll::roll:



pamela0810 said:


> Sounds like someone needs a good a$$ whooping....but I'm afraid that he'll actually like it!
> 
> PS: Only because Jynxy likes Ari's comment above....he is no longer invited to lunch . You can thank Jynxy for this Ari


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> So you are not in UAE like your profile says you are...


Next month I will be back in the UAE. when I signed up the instructions said to put the country I was in or wanted to go to.

When I posted I was in the States, today I am India. Still going to leave it as the UAE.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> That's an unblv bull may I add !!!


Ah, input from the 51st State!


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

*like minded people*



TDOG said:


> Good point... where do u really meet like minded people?


One place you might check out is meetup.com. There are many groups there based on interests and activities, as well as folks new to Dubai and one for Americans in Dubai. 

Its a good place to at start; you won't necessarily find "like minded" people there but its a way to at least meet others. 

I also moved here recently from the Pacific NW and I second the previous comments here-don't expect this to be like Seattle-more like Las Vegas as a point of reference.

If you can, take a couple months to get familiar with Dubai before renting. There a some important distinctions about different areas that are important to understand before you commit for a year. 

Feel free to contact me directly if you have any questions. As a recent transplant who had to negotiate a lot of this stuff on my own, I'm happy to try to help.


----------



## TDOG (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you... Where r u from? I am from Puyallup WA and I will be there next week....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

TDOG said:


> Thank you... Where r u from? I am from Puyallup WA and I will be there next week....


You are getting here just in time for the heat! :eyebrows: Better this way then arriving in August and walking out the airport thinking there is a sauna bubble around the uae :spit:


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

TDOG said:


> Thank you... Where r u from? I am from Puyallup WA and I will be there next week....


You should be settled in easily before the Middle East Softball Championship tourney 17-21 April at the Metropolitan Hotel. 

I haven't played in a couple of years, but still make it out there to watch a few games when I can. Lots of fun, decent ballpark food, drinks, and Yanks from the Middle East and Asia. Usually 20+ teams now and many of those from Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You are getting here just in time for the heat! :eyebrows: Better this way then arriving in August and walking out the airport thinking there is a sauna bubble around the uae :spit:


I showed up mid August, and ouch. It does get hot in CO in the summer, but as we like to say, it's a dry heat. What really got me was that after the sun sets it was still brutal. 'Easing' into summer 2 made did make it much easier to deal with.


----------



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

@OP: Why leave US then?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Spen said:


> @OP: Why leave US then?


? Really ?  

I know we should go and mix together, but the reality is nearly all my friends that I have, have no REAL friends outside their 'own' that they actually spend a good deal time of with. And this group is a WIDE group that has indians, locals, pakistani, egyptian, palastenian, british, etc. Dubai is multi ethnic but not multi cultural. It takes work to break into the 'other' groups and isnt exactly easy. 

For a british, they dont have to search out british, becasue they are all over. Same for indians, pakistani, etc. For americans, to find some comforts of home in the way of food or sports or etc, we have to search to find other americans. Just how it is.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> ? Really ?
> 
> I know we should go and mix together, but the reality is nearly all my friends that I have, have no REAL friends outside their 'own' that they actually spend a good deal time of with. And this group is a WIDE group that has indians, locals, pakistani, egyptian, palastenian, british, etc. Dubai is multi ethnic but not multi cultural. It takes work to break into the 'other' groups and isnt exactly easy.
> 
> For a british, they dont have to search out british, becasue they are all over. Same for indians, pakistani, etc. For americans, to find some comforts of home in the way of food or sports or etc, we have to search to find other americans. Just how it is.


Plus... who really has the time to backtrack while explaining why one finds Betty more attractive than Wilma?


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Spen said:


> @OP: Why leave US then?


Taxes, shwarmas, lower crime, better hummus, the cars, the lifestyle, and many more reasons for me personally.

I'm like Lionel Richie, I could do this all night long.

I'm sure other Yanks, Seppos, and Uhmercuns have their reasons... not really the topic though.


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Young mid 40-something Southern gal from the States here (again) been coming out for months at a time for almost 3 years, and now here perm until Hubby says 'enough'...BORED SH&tless~ and sick & tired of saying 'Hello' & trying to make convo with people who pass on by with their noses in the air &/or that look at me like I'm crazy! Definitely not h&llbent on making friends with "JUST Americans"~ but don't have a clue how to fit in with anyone else~ is there some secret password for joining in with people around here or what??? Our kids are all grown- very recent 'empty nester's' & really want to make the most of the time out here with like minded/type people~ irregardless of where we're all from. He works his butt off all day & God bless him, comes home to me who's bouncing off the walls for conversation; we enjoy going out for drinks, love to have a laugh- (often at our own selves, lol), we enjoy finding new experiences- love to chill at the pool & beach, bbq, & whatever else we find ourselves stepping in  Somebody please clue me in~ am I the ONLY 40-something female, at home all day, no kids in the house, not into checking off how many Spa's & Salons I can hit, not superficial- just down to earth, straight up, lets do lunch/coffee/party in all of Dubai or what????


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

TheKos said:


> sick & tired of saying 'Hello' & trying to make convo with people who pass on by with their noses in the air &/or that look at me like I'm crazy!


I hear you, when I just came to Dubai, I would greet everyone with a simple Hello and Good Morning, I received stares of confusion(from the cleaners etc...) or the normal "ARE YOU MENTAL" 
I have since been for a test, medical, physical, emotional etc.... looks like I will need extra snooty lessons to fit in Dubai!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Everyoe want to be more important then what they really are, soon after coming to dubai. Whole lot of chiefs.... How or why this syndfom happens here, I still am mystified by. If someone says they are an engineer or an executive anything, and I ask what they really do and they repeat themselves, I know we just are not compatible. 

Try to go to some of the meet ups. There are normal folks but so many people seem to fall into the 'gotta fit in' mentality so is hard to tell from one plastic person from another. And peoples schedules are a bit rambunctious here as well. Would imagine the stay at home people are either pulling their hair out or tend to learn to fit in to the 'dubai' lifestyle. Maybe you could find a job?? Or volunteer somewhere? Something to keep a little more busy during the day. 

Anyone been following basketball? Go Jayhawks!!! Should be on at around 5:30am our time tuesday I think....


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been here for 6 months now from Houston . Running in to the same problem of meeting people , when I got here was open to meeting different people but soon came to find out the Dubai culture is very plastic . Haven't found many Americans either . People here are more worried about others opinion rather be themselves . I have come to realize its better to meet people that you something in common with.

WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE AMERICANS ha ha


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

aces38 said:


> I have been here for 6 months now from Houston . Running in to the same problem of meeting people , when I got here was open to meeting different people but soon came to find out the Dubai culture is very plastic . Haven't found many Americans either . People here are more worried about others opinion rather be themselves . I have come to realize its better to meet people that you something in common with.
> 
> WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE AMERICANS ha ha


You sound like my British colleague whose only dream in life is to find a nice AMERICAN man, marry him and settle down in America. She's been actively seeking American men to date ever since she stepped foot in this city. Don't know why she hates the men from her own country. Really!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

aces38 said:


> I have been here for 6 months now from Houston . Running in to the same problem of meeting people , when I got here was open to meeting different people but soon came to find out the Dubai culture is very plastic . Haven't found many Americans either . People here are more worried about others opinion rather be themselves . I have come to realize its better to meet people that you something in common with.
> 
> WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE AMERICANS ha ha


Ask our government, they seem to keeping pretty close tabs on us anymore! 

I might be lucky but I had a couple of friends here already and I've met enough people here to keep me at the right level of social interaction for myself. That being said it's a mix, only two Americans that I consider close friends, the rest Ozzies, South Africans and Europeans along with a nice girl from China and a few Filipino's. I enjoy the mix.

I still say "hello" to strangers, make funny faces at the kids and am generally friendly, just my nature, I'm not going to change. I have never been one for organized group outings though, maybe I'm shy?


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> You sound like my British colleague whose only dream in life is to find a nice AMERICAN man, marry him and settle down in America. She's been actively seeking American men to date ever since she stepped foot in this city. Don't know why she hates the men from her own country. Really!


First of all my comment have nothing to do with hate just an observation on how the culture is ,you seem to take everything way too personal and I get this feeling you don't like us American much either . I hope I am wrong


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

aces38 said:


> First of all my comment have nothing to do with hate just an observation on how the culture is ,you seem to take everything way too personal and I get this feeling you don't like us American much either . I hope I am wrong


She doesnt like Americans at all... She is just jealous.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I'm jealous of all Americans especially Canadians, eh!


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> She doesnt like Americans at all... She is just jealous.


Well said . Some people aren't use to finer things in life :clap2:

THE LAST TIME I CHECKED THIS THREAD SAID U.S. GROUPS IN DUBAI 

Jynx you from Austin? do you believe in the slogan Keeping Austin Weird ? lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

aces38 said:


> Well said . Some people aren't use to finer things in life :clap2:
> 
> THE LAST TIME I CHECKED THIS THREAD SAID U.S. GROUPS IN DUBAI
> 
> Jynx you from Austin? do you believe in the slogan Keeping Austin Weird ? lol


She's Dorothy from Kansas and she's my best friend so she's allowed to say that I hate all Americans, you are not. Tell him Jynx!

I will choose to ignore what you've written in CAPITALS because I don't like shouting letters.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Aces will stick around for a while and either grow found of us and our amusing chats or will fade away....  His choice. He can make his own decision 

She really doesnt hate americans at all. We are two pea's in a pod.  

And this is an expat site, you will find the americans are very very very limited here. Am from Austin. Dont listen to Pammy... she doenst know anything! Am Texan thru and thru! My ex boss said I was/am a 'walking billboard for Texas... and not in a good way'. Unfortunatly Ari and his people are moving in droves to Austin and changing the vibe completely... Damn Californians. 

It is a small world here and americans are even a smaller world


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am listening to an American song at the moment - Pearl Jam - Evenflow. Oh and I love Eddie Vedder's voice. Does that show that I DO appreciate the finer things in life?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So here's something that you won't see often on Expatforum......thanks to a slap on the wrist by Jynxy.

Mr. Ace of Spades, I apologize for being a meanie when I should've been nicer. 

I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings as you only did remind me of that dumb bimbo colleague of mine who is single and always ready to mingle btw. Just in case you're interested


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> So here's something that you won't see often on Expatforum......thanks to a slap on the wrist by Jynxy.
> 
> Mr. Ace of Spades, I apologize for being a meanie when I should've been nicer.
> 
> I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings as you only did remind me of that dumb bimbo colleague of mine who is single and always ready to mingle btw. Just in case you're interested


It is all good didn't mean to come out that way myself appoligies . Just a little defensive since I have been here with people always having a opinion about Americans which I don't think is true we are the most friendly people you find especially from Texas . I think Jynx would agree . Also as far your friend I am an equal opportunity employer  . Just kidding


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

aces38 said:


> It is all good didn't mean to come out that way myself appoligies . Just a little defensive since I have been here with people always having a opinion about Americans which I don't think is true we are the most friendly people you find especially from Texas . I think Jynx would agree . Also as far your friend I am an equal opportunity employer  . Just kidding


Send us a picture Mr. Spades and Jynxy and I will sort you out 

See....Indians can be friendly too....not just the crazy Texans!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey hey hey,

This is not a dating website and whoever wishes to arrange marriages for their dumb colleagues should upgrade to premium and advertise on the classifieds section


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hey hey hey,
> 
> This is not a dating website and whoever wishes to arrange marriages for their dumb colleagues should upgrade to premium and advertise on the classifieds section


She's not worth it. Hahaha. Sorry Dizzy


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Anyone been following basketball? Go Jayhawks!!! Should be on at around 5:30am our time tuesday I think....


Hi, my name is VCU; I believe we met once in 2011. Remember me? GO RAMS!


----------

